# Some snails



## kalgra (Mar 26, 2016)

I really want to like the last two but I dont know there something about them that bothers me some days and not others. Im not sure what it is, maybe the color temperature or something. I thought id through them up anyway.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 26, 2016)

Excellent set!


----------



## cdryden (Mar 27, 2016)

I like the last two. Great job.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 27, 2016)

Cool subject for macro.  No worries about motion blur!


----------



## pjaye (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow. These are really fantastic!


----------



## kalgra (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow thanks everyone for the kind words and encouragement. It feels really good to get such positive feedback when I see so much talent here.


----------



## kalgra (Mar 28, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Cool subject for macro.  No worries about motion blur!



Yeah for sure! Snails are becoming one of my favorites things to shoot probably because they are so much easier than the jumping spiders that have jumped on my camera before and almost caused me to throw my camera across the room. That literally happened one time. All I can say is thank god for neck straps!

We dont have many snails in Colorado that I am aware of, at least not im my part anyway. But I do have the privilege of living just right down the road from a children's museum called the Butterfly pavilion that has a little indoor tropical rain forest habitat and I find these little garden snails in there from time to time. 

I often get strange looks from people when they see me so intently focused on a random garden snail over all of the crazy and beautiful butterflies. I go there almost weekly to practice especially in the winter months when bugs and flowers are so scarce and honestly I'm just soo over taking pictures of butterflies. lol at least for the time being anyway


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Excellent photos!  I would have the issue of throwing my camera as well if a spider jumped on it!  I'm terrified of them, I don't even like webs because that means there must be a spider close by!

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Mar 28, 2016)

like very much thanks for posting


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 30, 2016)

Very cool


----------



## aoposton (Apr 5, 2016)

really nice set.


----------

